# Hang Tagging Printed Label Shirts?



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

I want to start attaching Hang Tags to my shirts to give them that last detail of professionalism but am not real sure how to go about it. I do sew folded damask tags on the bottom hem of my shirts but de-label the interior tag replacing them with screen printed tags. I notice most other brands attach their hang tags on the woven tag at the neck. .. Well what if there isn't one? Then where/ how would you go about attaching one?

I really would like to stay away from using the cheap plastic ones that everyone uses their teeth to bite off. After writing this I just realized I could probably just use some type of thread & clothes pin... huh, maybe I just answered my own question?

Thanks for the help Moomba. lol


----------



## Driven1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Wherever you add your hangtag, make sure you puncture it through a "seam" and not the actual shirt like the sleeve. Seems minor but over time that barely visible hole will spread. This is a method practiced in major retailers. I've worked in that industry for a while. 

Try doing a google image search of some popular clothing labels and hangtags, you'll see alot of their methods of attachment. The clothes pin is something I've seen used on some high end fashion although the hangtag itself was really elaborate. 

...by the way, the plastic 'fasteners' aren't a bad option either so as long as the hangtag is elaborate enough that the little plastic thing will go unnoticed. They sell these in different colors and lengths by the way and they often sell the fastener gun along with it


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> notice most other brands attach their hang tags on the woven tag at the neck. .. Well what if there isn't one? Then where/ how would you go about attaching one?


I've read that in the seam under the arm is a good place to attach a hangtag.

Honestly though, when buying t-shirts online, as a consumer, it seems like a bit of a waste because it just adds an extra step that you have to take before you get to wear the merchandise and I always have this feeling in the back of my head that this extra little tag just cost me more unnecessary monies on the final t-shirt price 

I guess I'm not the average consumer though


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Rodney said:


> when buying t-shirts online, as a consumer, it seems like a bit of a waste because it just adds an extra step that you have to take before you get to wear the merchandise and I always have this feeling in the back of my head that this extra little tag just cost me more unnecessary monies on the final t-shirt price


Good points, Rodney.

Hang tags are a great way for a brand to communicate with its consumer. So in a retail store, it serves a great purpose. But for online sales, by the time the consumer sees it, they have already bought the shirt.

If you are looking for details to add some professionalism, maybe use custom packaging, or a promotional item (like a magnet or pen), or a signed handwritten note thanking them for the purchase. Something like that can go a long way and it's outside the box from a hang tag.


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Honestly though, when buying t-shirts online, as a consumer, it seems like a bit of a waste because it just adds an extra step that you have to take before you get to wear the merchandise and I always have this feeling in the back of my head that this extra little tag just cost me more unnecessary monies on the final t-shirt price


I just wanted to comment that many of our clients come to us because of our branding activity. They are focused on brand development, and the hang tag & external branding sticker helps them create a unique product.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

dmfelder said:


> I just wanted to comment that many of our clients come to us because of our branding activity. They are focused on brand development, and the hang tag & external branding sticker helps them create a unique product.


If many people are doing it, adding a hang tag doesn't really make it a unique product. 

I think savvy customers would rather have something of value added to their order (like the magnet or pen that Tim mentioned, or an actual sticker) rather than another piece of paper stuck to their t-shirt that they have to pull off.


----------



## jayarrsteiner (Aug 8, 2009)

Unless your hangtags are like mine...each one is different and tells more about each design.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

We tried the sticker bit and most of our customers were not thrilled to get a sticker when asked for feedback. The feedback on the hangtags though has been great as most people who see it immediately think the final product looks more finished.

All of our shirts are folded and bagged in addition to being given a hangtag. Since a lot of our orders are done for clubs/teams who hand out the finished products to their members, the hangtag is a good way to get a business card into the hands of every person who orders a shirt instead of just the original person who was responsible for sourcing a printer.

We punch ours through the shirt tag or for tagless shirts, the inside seam of the collar.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

raise said:


> We tried the sticker bit and most of our customers were not thrilled to get a sticker when asked for feedback. The feedback on the hangtags though has been great as most people who see it immediately think the final product looks more finished.
> 
> All of our shirts are folded and bagged in addition to being given a hangtag. Since a lot of our orders are done for clubs/teams who hand out the finished products to their members, the hangtag is a good way to get a business card into the hands of every person who orders a shirt instead of just the original person who was responsible for sourcing a printer.
> 
> We punch ours through the shirt tag or for tagless shirts, the inside seam of the collar.


I think there's a bit of a difference between a clothing line's promotion and a promotion for someone offering printing services though.

It is possible that those printing customers may have appreciated a hang tag more than a clothing line customer would appreciate a sticker from the brand they just bought a cool t-shirt design from


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

A lot of our print on demand shirt fulfillment services clients want hang tags because they're trying to start either a private-label brand, or a unique branding. I know everyone's opinion is subjective, but we get a lot of positive feedback.

Most clients tie their branding image into the hang tag design and (attempt to) get their unique message to consumers. Do consumers read it (or even look at it)? It's hard to say, but the final product looks more refined when shipped in conjunction with an external branding sticker.


----------



## DiveArtist (Jan 7, 2009)

dmfelder said:


> A lot of our print on demand shirt fulfillment services clients want hang tags because they're trying to start either a private-label brand, or a unique branding. I know everyone's opinion is subjective, but we get a lot of positive feedback.
> 
> Most clients tie their branding image into the hang tag design and (attempt to) get their unique message to consumers. Do consumers read it (or even look at it)? It's hard to say, but the final product looks more refined when shipped in conjunction with an external branding sticker.


Mayb this is a dumb question, but what is an external branding sticker?


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

I personally like hang tags, even when I order t-shirts online. I also use them on my clothing lines shirts because I agree, it makes the final product look more finished.

It's true, tons of people use hang tags, but, the trick is to make yours unique and different than everyone elses. Make it something people will want to keep or something they could use, so that every time they see it they think of your clothing line. For example, if you get hang tags made out of thicker cardboard, they could easily be used as a coaster. I also think it helps to use the hang tag to describe your brand or the design on the shirt, people WILL read it and even though they may throw it away after they have what they read in their mind.

I recently switched over from using a tagging gun and those plastic things because it was easier. But honestly, I don't like how it looks as much as when I used thread and a safety pin to attach my tags. The thread gives it a certain hand made feel, it shows that I put time into each shirt rather than just rushing through them all poking them with a gun and calling it a day.


----------

